
Hong Kong Chief Executive hints at IPO market threat over ongoing protests - booleanbetrayal
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-hongkong-protests-carrielam/special-report-hong-kong-leader-says-she-would-quit-if-she-could-fears-her-ability-to-resolve-crisis-now-very-limited-idUKKCN1VN1DZ
======
booleanbetrayal
"But she [Carrie Lam] said China was 'willing to play long' to ride out the
unrest, even if it meant economic pain for the city, including a drop in
tourism and losing out on capital inflows such as initial public offerings."

